# Hottie Kidded!!!



## helmstead (Jul 30, 2009)

This is Kaapio Acres BH Sheza Hottie.  She was pen bred and is due anytime from 8/11 to 8/26, so we're on watch.  She freshened with triplets last time, and we cant wait to see what she's hiding in there this time!

The buck, Roshasharn UP Papillon *S, can be seen here:
http://www.thunderhillfarms.com/pedigreepapillon.htm


----------



## mully (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice conformation and the buck looks great. You will have to post pix when they are born. The colors should be interesting...good luck!!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 30, 2009)

Well...I guess her name says it all!  

So, what are the odds that all three of your girls will kid on the same day?


----------



## helmstead (Jul 30, 2009)

JINX

I've had two in one day...well I guess it would be nice to get them all over with just like that haha...


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 9, 2009)

Since I met  Hottie and Pappy in person at Robin's when I picked up Ellie...I am really excited to see these babies!!! I love her coloring. She is a pretty girl! And Pappy is such a handsome boy tooyou should have some beautiful babies!
 Mitzi


----------



## speckledhen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, Kate, how many goats do you have now? Hope you get triplets again!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 10, 2009)

speckledhen said:
			
		

> Hey, Kate, how many goats do you have now? Hope you get triplets again!


Hi Cyn!  Um...35 + 1 boarder + 1 kid under weaning age, currently, LOL...


----------



## speckledhen (Aug 10, 2009)

That number just keeps climbing.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 15, 2009)

Mitzi


----------



## helmstead (Aug 15, 2009)

Hottie kidded today at 12:45 pm!  TWIN DOES!


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 15, 2009)

adorable - very colorful.


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 15, 2009)

awwww what a dorable babies Kate..... I wish you were closer i'd be there with cash in hand 

Cyndi

Mossy Stone Farm ( washington State)


----------



## lilhill (Aug 15, 2009)

Congratulations!  They are ADORABLE!  Good going Hottie and Pappy!


----------



## TxMom (Aug 15, 2009)

Wow, they are just GORGEOUS!  And I mean ALL your kids.  In the last couple of days you've had 5 does and 1 buck???  That is soooo awesome!  You need to stop now, or I'm going to end up getting a bred doe to add to my wethers...LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 15, 2009)

You have been getting some great little kids. They are adorable. Lots of flash at your place.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 15, 2009)

All of your kids are SO beautiful!  I wish I had room for about 7 or 8 girls....phooey!


----------



## KareyABohr (Aug 17, 2009)

Good looking kids Helm!
Congrats!


----------



## Elliemaeburt (Sep 15, 2009)

Very adorable and very good job on the delivery. Could you please help me? I have a goat that I believe is in the mother-to-be way again and I have never seen or helped in this situation. Except in Maya(a dog) giving birth. I don't want to feel helpless if there is something I can do to help her. I have the pictures uploaded but I can't seem to get them to show on the messages. Thanks for your help and your time.
Elliemaeburt


----------

